# What sound effects are you looking for?



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

bko said:


> I'm a sound designer and am wondering what sound effects you guys are looking for. I'm going to create some custom scary sound effects and need some inspiration.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'm mostly looking for ghost sound effects or children ghost, music in the graveyard ((dark ambient)) and sound sounds you might hear at a abandon house, creeks, thunder, water dripping, floor boards, footsteps above you, just something eerie that will make your skin crawl!


----------



## bko (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok thanks for your input!


----------



## Ski0204 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm looking for a clean 10-20 second mp3 of a monster growling/snarling for my Monster in a box. The majority of clips I have previewed are a distorted mess.


----------



## bko (Jan 18, 2018)

Ski0204 said:


> I'm looking for a clean 10-20 second mp3 of a monster growling/snarling for my Monster in a box. The majority of clips I have previewed are a distorted mess.


Ok, I'm just getting some stuff recorded and edited this year and will eventually post it on reverbnation when it sounds right. I'm not making promises that it'll be ready for this year, though.

The sound clips will likely cost something though just because of the work it takes to record the proper sources and mix and edit the sound clips. But I don't think I'll charge very much for them since they'll be so short. They may be longer(or shorter) than 10 or 20 seconds, but I'll see how it goes.


----------

